# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Nach RPE wie geht es euch heute?

## Berema

Hallo zusammen,

im NOV 2018 wurde mir die Prostata mittels offener OP entfernt. Da der Krebs noch nicht gestreut hatte, benötige ich bis heute keine weiteren Medikationen und auch die erste Nachuntersuchung war OK. Körperlich fühle ich mich fit und bin auch wieder kontinent. Nur eine Erektion will sich (trotz Pillen) noch nicht so richtig einstellen.
Nach anfänglicher Sorge, das das mit der Erektion nie wieder etwas wird, sehe ich das (zurzeit zumindest) etwas entspannter, da meine OP ja noch nicht so lange her ist und die Nerven wahrscheinlich noch etwas Zeit brauchen.
Was ich aber an mir festgestellt habe, ist, das mir meine frühere Leichtigkeit und Unbeschwertheit etwas abhanden gekommen ist. Dinge oder Erlebnisse, über die ich mich vor dem ganzen Drama extrem erfreuen konnte (und die ich im Grunde ja auch heute noch toll finde), beglücken mich  heute (zumindest phasenweise) überhaupt nicht. Was ich damit sagen will ist, das mir an manchen Tagen das Geniessen dieser doch sehr lieb gewonnenen Dinge sehr schwer fällt. Hinzu kommt, das ich sehr sensibel auf Körperliche Veränderungen reagiere, seien sie auch scheinbar noch so harmlos. Immer vermute ich das "Böse" dahinter.
Und...was ich festgestellt habe: eigentlich wollte ich mich aufgrund meines, doch sehr guten Therapieergebnisses, nicht weiter mit dem Thema PCA beschäftigen und ihm keinen Raum mehr geben, merke aber, das es doch irgendwie jeden Tag noch in meinem Kopf ist.

Was mich jetzt aber interessiert ist: Wie lange ist eure RPE her und wie erging es euch danach bis heute? Habt ihr ähnliche gefühlsmässige Erfahrungen und wie seid ihr damit umgegangen?

Freue mich auf eure Erfahrungsberichte und vllt finde ich mich mit meinen Gedanken und Gefühlen darin ja auch irgendwo wieder.

LG und vielen dank im Voraus
Berema

----------


## Michi1

Schau dich doch in div. Profilen oder in de.myprostate.eu um dann kannst du viel herauslesen.

----------


## Berema

> Schau dich doch in div. Profilen oder in de.myprostate.eu um dann kannst du viel herauslesen.


genau dieses "durchklicken" wollte ich vermeiden und einen Thread hiermit eröffnen, wo jeder alle Erfahrungen auf einem Blick nachlesen kann, ohne sich mühevoll durch die Profile klicken zu müssen.
Es soll ja niemand hier einen Roman schreiben, aber vllt sind ja andere Betroffene auch an diesem Thema interessiert und hätten die Erfahrungen gerne auf einen Blick?

----------


## Michi1

Ich glaub aber das hier jeder seine Erfahrungen schon eingestellt hat, und eine Erinnerung daran immer wieder ist bei dieser Krankheit nicht besonders schön. Ich bin froh das ich alles einigermaßen überstanden habe, bis jetzt, und das ist gut so.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Berema,

ich melde mich mal mit ein paar Gedanken, da ein von dir angesprochenes Problem auch bei mir kurzzeitig aufgetreten ist. 

Meine PK-Geschichte ist eine ganz andere als bei dir, eine Operation war aufgrund meiner  fortgeschrittenen Erkrankung kein Thema.

*Körperliche Veränderungen* haben bei mir vor allem in den ersten Wochen meiner Behandlung zu Verunsicherungen geführt. Längerer Kopfschmerz ließ mich an Metastasen in diesem Bereich denken. Vor allem am frühen Morgen vor dem Aufstehen, das ist manchmal eine schlimme Zeit, da hilft bei mir nur raus aus den Federn und ein flotter Morgenspaziergang. 
Nun ein Zahnarztbesuch konnte das Problem meiner vermeintlichen Hirnmetastasen schnell lösen. Im Nachhinein lächerlich, aber wenn sich die Gedanken erst mal festgesetzt haben und immer wiederkehren und kreisen und kreisen ..... 

   Ich verdränge meinen Krebs nicht, er ist Teil meines Lebens, aber er steht eher im Hintergrund. Klingt jetzt seltsam, denn ich beschäftige mich, wie du siehst trotzdem intensiv mit dem Prostatakrebs, vorrangig weil mich die Thematik und die neuesten Erkenntnisse interessieren (ich bin Biologe) und natürlich auch weil ich wie jeder andere ein wenig auf der Suche nach dem berühmten Strohhalm bin. Diese Zeit begrenze ich strikt auf max. ein bis zwei Stunden pro Tag, ich hab so viele andere wichtige Beschäftigungen. Auch eine Stunde Sport und Bewegung ist Pflichtprogramm.

*Die kleinen und großen Freuden des Lebens*, ich kann diese jetzt viel intensiver genießen als vor meiner Diagnose. Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass irgendwo im Unterbewusstsein doch ein Gedanke an meine begrenzte Zeit Gestalt angenommen hat.

  Franz

----------


## Michi1

Das ist der unterschied zu mir. Ich habe auch jetzt 4 Jahre nach Op mein Leben noch nicht umgestellt. Ich mach was mir Freude macht und beschäftige mich nicht mit Theorien. Ich denke die verwirren doch nur. Man kann immer wieder gegenteiliges Lesen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Auch eine Stunde Sport und Bewegung ist Pflichtprogramm.


Das sollte man immer beibehalten, um länger durchhalten zu können.

----------


## Michi1

Auch das ist bei mir anders. "Sport ist Mord" ist meine Anschauung. Nur auf das Körpergewicht achte ich beim Essen. Da ist mir Qualität wichtiger als Quantität. Dabei verzichte ich nicht auf Fett oder sonstiges.

----------


## carloso

Hallo Berema
Ja mir geht es nicht besonders gut , meine Nebenwirkungen sind saftig und vieles nicht mehr umkehrbar.
Jeder hat da seine guten und böse Erfahrungen aber wenn nun alle das Befinden schreiben würden dann würde dieser Tread ein Caos werden.
Im myprostate sind viele die hier in Forum nicht schreiben aber das myprostate ist eine sehr gute Informationquelle weil dort auch Berichte geschrieben werden und noch vieles anderes wie zum Beispiel Tabellen über PSA besonders Kenndaten wie alter und vieles anderes, mit der Zeit lässt sich vieles von myprostate herauslesen.
Auch habe ich hier im Forum Erfahrung erlebt das Negative Berichte über Prosta nicht besonders erwünscht sind, vermutlich um Erstlinge nicht abzuschrecken.
Ich hoffe das ich damit helfen konnte.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Michi1

Wo bei ich glaube das hier viel mehr negatives als positive Berichte stehen. Wenn alles glatt gelaufen ist sucht niemand im Internet Ratschläge, glaube ich.

----------


## Optimist

> Auch habe ich hier im Forum Erfahrung erlebt das Negative Berichte über Prosta nicht besonders erwünscht sind, vermutlich um Erstlinge nicht abzuschrecken.


Karl, 
*das sehe ich jetzt ganz anders.* Wir berichten von unseren Erfahrungen zu diversen Therapien und das können gute Erfahrungen sein oder schlimme. Wir schreiben und lesen hier z. B. über Zu- und Abnahme des PSA-Wertes, über Erfolge bei der MEtastasenbekämpfung oder auch das diese mal wieder mehr geworden sind.
Und zu diesen Messwerten oder durch bildgebende Verfahren gewonnenen Erkenntnissen zum Krankheitsverlauf gehören auch Hinweise auf Schmerzen, Ängste und Veränderungen der Befindlichkeit oder auch der Lebensqualität. Der Prostatakrebs hat viele Seiten und da sollte keine davon ausgeklammert werden.

Vielleicht hätte das Thema besser zu "Prostatakrebs und Psyche" gepasst.

Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> "Sport ist Mord"


Diese fälschlicherweise Winston Churchill zugeschriebene Meining ist in unserer heutigen modernen Zeit total überholt. Das Originalzitat von Churchill lautet übrigens: "No Sports"

Studien belegen mittlerweile hinreichend, dass sportliche Betätigung dem Körper hilft, länger gesund und beweglich zu bleiben. Vorausgesetzt man hält sich an die Anleitungen in Trainigscentern mit altersgerechten Vorschlägen.

----------


## Michi1

Mit mehr Bewegung als bei vielen. Wenn möglich alles zu Fuß, keinen Aufzug benützen und viel Gartenarbeit bin ich jetzt fast gesund, ausser vor 20 Jahren einen Tumor im Kopf und vor4 Jahren eine Prostata OP, schon 70 geworden. Was will man mehr. Ich mache auch jetzt noch was ich mir Vorstelle, bin viel unterwegs und kasteie mich auch nicht mit Essensvorschriften oder mit Drinkvorschlägen. Lase nichts aus was Spaß macht, Sport ist nicht dabei.

----------


## Berema

> Wo bei ich glaube das hier viel mehr negatives als positive Berichte stehen. Wenn alles glatt gelaufen ist sucht niemand im Internet Ratschläge, glaube ich.


na das sehe ich etwas anders....allem Anschein nach ist ja bei mir alles glatt gelaufen und trotzdem lässt mich dieses Thema nicht los...was mich ziemlich verwirrt, denn ich dachte, ich könnte das (gerade bei meinem guten Ergebnis) mal eben so wegstecken und weiterleben, als wäre es nicht passiert

----------


## buschreiter

> na das sehe ich etwas anders....allem Anschein nach ist ja bei mir alles glatt gelaufen und trotzdem lässt mich dieses Thema nicht los...was mich ziemlich verwirrt, denn ich dachte, ich könnte das (gerade bei meinem guten Ergebnis) mal eben so wegstecken und weiterleben, als wäre es nicht passiert


Das dachte ich auch mal! Allerdings ist das Thema Prostatakrebs nunmal ein Teil meines Lebens und somit von mir, das ich gelernt habe zu akzeptieren. Vergessen kann man so ein einschneidendes Erlebnis ohnehin nicht (sagt einer, der gerade aus der zunächst letzten Reha kommt und gleich zum ungeliebten Nachsorgetermin darf). Mein Leben ist intensiver geworden und, wenn ich alles Revue passieren lasse, vielleicht sogar besser als vor der Erkrankung.
Gruß Achim

----------


## Michi1

Achim, genau so ist es bei mir. Ich lasse kein Fest oder keine Urlaub aus. Alles was ich mir leisten kann wird unternommen. Man weiß ja nie wie lange wir das noch machen können. Ich habe auch 3 Reha gemacht, wenn sie schon bezahlt werden. Günstigeren Urlaub gibs nicht.

----------


## reini99

2014 hatte ich meine RPE. Heute bin ich geheilt. Mein Leben hat sich nicht verändert. Jährliche PSA Messung erinnert mich daran, oder wenn ich hier gelegentlich mal mitlese.Aber ohne Konrad hat das Forum viel verloren.
Reinhard

----------


## Michi1

Geheilt bin ich bestimmt nicht. Ich glaube das gibt es ganz selten. Aber ich Lebe wie wenn. Das einzige was ich brauche, samt künstlichen Schließmuskel trage ich eine Einlage, ein paar Tropfen gehen immer weg und wenn ich körperlich schwere Arbeit mache muss ich diese Einlage auch einmal wechseln. Damit kann man auch Leben.

----------


## Berema

> 2014 hatte ich meine RPE. Heute bin ich geheilt. Mein Leben hat sich nicht verändert. Jährliche PSA Messung erinnert mich daran, oder wenn ich hier gelegentlich mal mitlese.
> Reinhard


Das hört sich sehr gut an und freut mich sehr für Dich..Daraus das Dein Leben sich nicht verändert hat lese ich, dass auch Körperlich alles wieder funktioniert  oder hast Du Einschränkungen?

----------


## reini99

> Das hört sich sehr gut an und freut mich sehr für Dich..Daraus das Dein Leben sich nicht verändert hat lese ich, dass auch Körperlich alles wieder funktioniert  oder hast Du Einschränkungen?



Nein, nur Einschränkungen die vorher auch schon da waren. (Diabetis, Bluthochdruck)

----------


## Tigger66

...meine OP war im März 2017 und ja die hat mein Leben verändert. Prognose war nach der Op gut. Kein befallener Lymphknoten, nicht Kapselüberschreitend und die Nerven beidseitig erhalten. Auch ich hab lange darauf gehofft dass sich da unten wieder etwas regt. Dem ist leider bis heute nicht so und wird es jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr. Irgendwie hatte ich nach der OP immer schon das Gefühl dass war es noch nicht. Keine Ahnung warum. Ich bin mit 51 operiert worden und ich fühle mich nicht mehr, wie soll ich sagen, vollwertig? Mein PSA ging nach der OP runter auf 0,03 und stieg in den folgenden Monaten kontinuierlich wieder an. Mir war also schon früh klar was da noch kommt. Hab gerade, nach einem im PET-CT nachgewiesenem Rezidiv, eine Bestrahlung hinter mir und auch jetzt stellt sich kein Gefühl der Erleichterung ein....wer weiß?

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wenigstens meine verdammte Prostatitis ist weg! Ansonsten hatte ich keine Illusionen, dass dieser Eingriff eher Mist ist. Nur was machst man verkrebst im Sterbeheim mit einer Erektion?

Sich auf die Dinge zu konzentrieren, die man nicht (mehr) machen kann, ist eine Anleitung zum unglücklich sein. Vor wie nach RP.

----------


## Berema

> ...meine OP war im März 2017 und ja die hat mein Leben verändert. Prognose war nach der Op gut. Kein befallener Lymphknoten, nicht Kapselüberschreitend und die Nerven beidseitig erhalten. Auch ich hab lange darauf gehofft dass sich da unten wieder etwas regt. Dem ist leider bis heute nicht so und wird es jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr. Irgendwie hatte ich nach der OP immer schon das Gefühl dass war es noch nicht. Keine Ahnung warum. Ich bin mit 51 operiert worden und ich fühle mich nicht mehr, wie soll ich sagen, vollwertig? Mein PSA ging nach der OP runter auf 0,03 und stieg in den folgenden Monaten kontinuierlich wieder an. Mir war also schon früh klar was da noch kommt. Hab gerade, nach einem im PET-CT nachgewiesenem Rezidiv, eine Bestrahlung hinter mir und auch jetzt stellt sich kein Gefühl der Erleichterung ein....wer weiß?


Moin Tigger,
vielen dank für Deine ehrlichen Worte. Bei Deinem OP ergebnis und der Prognose sollte man ja eigentlich denken, das es das war mit dem PCa. Und das sogar beidseitig die Nerven erhalten werden konnten und es sich unten rum trotzdem nix regt, ist bitter und doch auch irgendwie unverständlich für mich...gerade nach so langer Zeit. Das Du Dich da nicht mehr vollwertig fühlst kann ich absolut verstehen und nachvollziehen..mir geht es ja schon nach nur 6 Monaten nach OP auf den Keks das sich da nix tut...und bei mir konnte nur einseitig erhalten werden.
Was mich allerdings jetzt beunruhigt ist Dein Rezidiv..Wie kann das sein, wenn doch allem Anschein nach die Prognose so gut war?

----------


## lumberjack

> ... wenn ich hier gelegentlich mal mitlese.Aber ohne Konrad hat das Forum viel verloren.
> Reinhard


Oh ja Reinhard, das sehe ich genau so. So ein angenehmer, gebildeter und sachlicher Mitstreiter ist da von uns gegangen. Ich vermisse ihn.

@Berema:

Wie es andere schon getan haben, empfehle ich dir myprostate.eu - dort unter "Beurteilungen" einfach mal nachschauen.

----------


## Tigger66

Hallo Berema,

laut Wörterbuch ist eine Prognose "eine Vorhersage (einer künftigen Entwicklung)". Die sich an bestimmten vorliegenden Daten orientiert. Sag ich jetzt mal.  Dabei gibt es ja immer noch die große unbekannte....Schau Dir die ganzen Statistiken an (wenn Du magst) da ist, egal ob Inkontinenz, ED oder 5-10 Jahriges Überleben in jedem beliebigen Prozentsatz was zu finden. Allein die Angaben für eine ED nach RPE schwanken abnorm. Jeder interpretiert dort dass hinein was er gerne sehen möchte. Oder ich ab einfach Pech gehabt...mit beidem. Es ist mir klar dass ich jetzt sehr negativ rüber komme, aber ich darf das.

----------


## artisun51

Positiv: 10 Jahre nach RPE

Mal ein Statement von mir. Ich war in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr im Forum, Grund: keiner.
Heute denke ich jetzt mal daran, habe Check allgemein incl. PSA da im Juli Nachsorgetermin. Alles o.k.
Nachsorgetermine habe ich letztes Jahr auf jährlichen Turnus umstellen lassen.
Es geht mir sehr gut, bin topfit (trotz jetzt 68), sprotlich unterwegs, letztes Jahr Motorradführerschein gemacht - und kontinent.
Wenn ich nicht den Nachsorgetermin im Kalender hätte, würde ich das Thema vergessen.
Im Anschluss an die OP folgte Bestrahlung, da R1. Alles traumhaft verlaufen, ausser:
Erektion mangelhaft, reicht für GV mit Sicherheit nicht mehr nach der Bestrahlung - habe ich mich / wir uns abgefunden, es ist halt so.
Gefühle sind als noch sehr angenehm und Sauerei verursache ich auch keine mehr. Auch mein Uro ist der Meinung, Erketion wie einst wird nicht mehr.
Wie geschrieben, das ist alles, damit kann ich inzwischen leben. Für Handbetrieb reichts und mit zunehmendem Alter müssen wir sowieso Abstriche machen können. Aus so ist das Leben sehr lebenswert.

Versteht das bitte als Aufmunterung, wir können den Verlauf nicht ändern, aber den Kopf müssen wir auch nicht hängen lassen.
Es gibt vieles das auch schön ist, Spass macht.

Gruss

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Berema, zwei Gedanken zu Deinem Eröffnungsbeitrag.

Ich bezweifle, daß wir, unabhängig von der weiteren individuellen Entwicklung, aus der Krebs-Nummer je wieder rauskommen, und sei es nur wegen der periodischen Beschäftigung mit dem PSA-Wert. Ich bezweifle das bei jedem, der auch nur die Diagnose hinter sich hat, von OP oder was auch immer ganz zu schweigen. Der Zustand des seligen Nichtwissens vor Diagnose ist einfach nicht wieder herstellbar, egal was manche dazu sagen.* Andererseits, die Schwerbetroffenen mögen mir verzeihen, sind wir verglichen mit den meisten anderen Krebsen gut dran:

Der Progreß ist meistens relativ langsam (hör Dich mal um in der Glioblastom- oder in der Bauchspeicheldrüsen-Ecke)Bei allem Generve mit den PSA-Checks  so einen simplen Marker, Frühwarner, Verlaufsanzeiger hätten die meisten anderen Krebsbetroffenen auch gern.
Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die gern von bewußterem Leben usw. nach/mit Krebs reden, ich hätte das selige Nichtwissen vor Diagnose ganz gern zurück, allein  es ist unmöglich! 

Dich beschäftigt verständlicherweise die ED. Nervengewebe regeneriert sich von allen Geweben dummerweise am aller-aller-langsamsten, das kann also dauern, und es gibt keine Gewähr dafür. Du hast mit Deinen "Das macht Mut-Kommentar (Nachbar-Thread) zu meinem Krankheitsverlauf vielleicht auch die spezielle Entwicklung auf diesem Gebiet gemeint. Ja, ich habe da weit jenseits der magischen zwei Jahre, in denen sich lt. traditioneller Lehrmeinung etwas tut oder eben nicht, eine glückliche Entwicklung erlebt, wenn auch in der sehr speziellen Neue-Liebe/Neues-Glück-Konstellation. Ich habe wenig Anlaß zur Klage, Sex geht mal ohne, besser mit den blauen Pillen, aber die Erektion hätte ich früher eine halbe genannt, tatsächlich hätte ich früher bezweifelt, daß damit Sex der klassischen Art überhaupt möglich ist, ein wenig experimentieren sollte man da schon.

Ich war in meiner Tote-Hosen-Zeit nach der OP schon lange (durchaus zufriedener) Single und hatte meine Erektionen ziemlich abgeschrieben. *Das* würde ich im Rückblick anders machen: Ich würde z.B. mit der Vakuumpumpe experimentieren, um der schleichenden Rückbildung des Schwellkörpergewebes durch Nichtnutzung entgegenzuwirken. Im Basiswissen werden unter Punkt 8.1.9 (Stand 2019) Behandlungsmöglichkeiten für die erektile Dysfunktion (Impotenz) genannt. Ich tue mich schwer, audrücklich zu etwas zu raten, womit ich keine eigene Erfahrung habe. Bei einigen Methoden sträuben sich mir (!) die Haare, und vielleicht malträtiert man sein Gutes Stück umsonst, weil die Nerven sich doch nicht regenerieren, aber ein wenig Erhaltungs-Training dieses Gewebes scheint mir Sinn zu machen.

Nebenbei habe ich bei nochmaliger Lektüre von Punkt 8.1.9 gelesen, daß ich lt. neueren Statistiken mit meiner späten Wiedererlangung von Potenz & Co. gar nicht mal so ein Exotenfall bin. Auch ein Mutmacher.

Alles gute Dir.

----------


## Berema

Hallo Rastaman,

ja man kann das, was wir erlebt haben, nicht mehr wegdiskutieren und das Leben wird nie wieder so (unbeschwert) sein wie vor der Diagnose.

Mir ist auch durchaus bewusst, dass ich allem Anschein nach (und bei den ganzen Berichten von den Schwerbetroffenen hier) ein wahnsinniges Glück gehabt haben muss und mein derzeitiger körperlicher Zustand nach dieser Diagnose und der Behandlung keinesfalls eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist. Denn bis auf meine ED (und das der Kopf manchmal etwas verrückt spielt, bei dem Gedanken an dem, was da eigentlich passiert ist) ist mein Leben eigentlich wieder so wie vor der Diagnose.
Denn auch ich habe (sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau) mein Leben "danach" nicht wirklich auf "Links" gedreht und mache nun alles anders.
Ausser, dass ich meine Arbeitszeit reduziert hab (das war aber auch schon vor der Diagnose so geplant), lebe ich mein Leben fast so weiter wie bisher.
Nach wie vor trinke ich gerne mal einen mit den Kumpels und die Kippen kann ich auch nicht weg lassen :-(
OK, ich mache jetzt noch mehr Musik als vorher (alleine weil ich durch die Arbeitszeitreduzierung auch mehr Zeit dazu hab),versuche noch gelassener mit dem Alltagsscheiß umzugehen, als ich es eh schon gemacht hab und geniesse jede Minute, die ich mit Dingen oder Menschen verbringen kann, die mir guttun.

Zum Thema ED:
ja das beschäftigt mich schon sehr, vor allem weil meine Frau und ich vor der Diagnose (auch nach 15 Jahren Beziehung) immernoch sehr aktiv auf diesem Gebiet unterwegs waren. Für meine Frau ist die ED (angeblich) nicht wirklich ein Problem (sie ist ja auch älter und ruhiger geworden, sagt sie). Aber die "Schlagzahl" der Aktivität hat sich "danach" doch um einiges reduziert, sodass ich mir natürlich einrede, das diese Reduzierung auch etwas mit der ED zu tun hat.
So übe ich ein paar mal die Woche mit der Pumpe und werfe mir täglich 5mg cialis rein....alles bisher leider ohne nenneswerte Ergebnisse. 
Daher sind die Berichte zu der Erholung der Nerven eine Art Strohhalm und Mutmacher für mich, das bei mir vllt doch noch nicht alles verloren ist.

Du scheinst Deinen Frieden mit der ganzen Geschichte gemacht zu haben und hast einen Weg gefunden mit all den Konsequenzen zu leben.

Das freut mich sehr für Dich und wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute

Vllt bin ich ja auch irgendwann soweit

Gruß
Berema

----------

